
A 17 year-old high school drop out tackles mobile advertising with MobFox - mrspin
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/04/26/a-17-year-old-high-school-drop-out-tackles-mobile-advertising-with-mobfox/
======
vipivip
Smart, good luck.

